# block plane adjustment



## PerranOak (31 Dec 2008)

So, I have a block plane - cheapo, generic type.

I've sharpened and squared the blade.

It will take nice curly shavings but there is a terrible problem!

No matter how I try, I can get it to shave evenly. The lefthand side always shave much more than the right. I have the lateral adjuster right over and I fiddle with everything. You can even feel that the blade protrudes more on one side than the other.

Am I doing something wrong? Can I do something else? Is the plane just rubbish (blaming tools!!!)?


----------



## Philly (31 Dec 2008)

P
You need to check if the iron is ground square across - if it's off you won;t be able to adjust it squarely.
Hope this helps
Philly


----------



## jasonB (31 Dec 2008)

> I've sharpened and squared the blade.


 I assume this is what philly is suggesting, that the cutting edge is square to the side of the iron.

If this is so then check that the back of the mouth where the blade seats against is square to the sole of the plane and that the blade is well seated on this, a touch with a file should sort out any misalighnment.

Jason


----------



## PerranOak (4 Jan 2009)

Hmm. It's square to one side of the blade! That's something!

I tried filing but, even though I took off quite a bit, it made no difference.


----------



## ivan (11 Jan 2009)

If the bed of the plane is tilted _sideways_ with respect to sole you may not be able to file this error out. You will have to sharpen at a bit less than 90 deg to blade side to get the edge even with sole. (Shoulder planes often have this fault.) If this description sounds puzzling, imagine a perfect plane, and then mimic your fault with a little piece of card slipped under one corner of the blade, just where it beds behind the mouth. That's tilted the blade 'sideways'.

You're not likely to see this manufacturing fault on a LN or LV (if you did they'd replace it) If yours is new, you could still try for an exchange. If not, try shimming the blade with little slips of card on the bed till it's level, and takes an even shaving with the blade laterally centred. This thickness (of the card) will need filing from the _other_ side to correct the fault.


----------



## PerranOak (13 Jan 2009)

Thanks ivan.

I think the bed is tilted. 

It's a very cheap on from a local discount store ... can't really take it back.

I'd like to try to correct it though so that I can increase my understanding.

I'll try the shimming, cheers.


----------

